# Zacatecas, México



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi guys .. I am glad I found this forum which shares my passion for architecture, it's a great community. I want to share this compilation of pictures from Zacatecas, a city in central México ... hope you enjoy them.









































































near the city


----------



## Stephan (May 7, 2004)

wow fantastic - I've never seen pics before from Zacatecas, it looks very Spanish and clean


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Great photos. Very nice.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

What a breath-taking place.


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

WOW. Now i neeed to visit this place. It's amazing how i never heard of this place!. Great job.


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great pics from Zacatecas


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice my sister-in-law is from there. Cool.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Beautiful city  and the surrounding area is amazing :shocked: :bow:


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

Very gorgeous! This city is a paradise!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

... glad you guys liked it, I love the cathedral's 'churriguresque' baroque façade


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

A beautiful city, thanks for sharing.


----------



## trevorwt (Jul 23, 2006)

cool hope to get there later this year on my mexico trip


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Very, very beautiful. I must visit Mexico someday.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Historical and well maintained.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

glad you guys enjoyed it, a few more pics ...


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Mexican arquitecture is gorgeous!!


----------



## karlos (Apr 5, 2006)

AAA, ZACATECAS, dueño de una arquitectura extraordinaria, se ve que es una tierra maravillosa, espero visitarlo en las proximas vacaciones.


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice and traditional Spanish style. We use to have that in the past but due to several earthquakes in different years we cant show nowadays the spanish grandeur. There are some remains in Antigua Guatemala. The earthquakes of 1917 and 18, finish the great buildings of the past. you have to take a great care of them as its a history legacy for the next generations.


----------



## coq* (May 4, 2006)

Truely a nice city!


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

zacatecas is such a gorgeous city like other mexican cities


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

I love Zacatecas!! is very nice!!


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice photos, I love the architecture there.


----------



## Jax419 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice! My friend was just there fror 2 weeks, He said he had a blast!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I had never heard of a city called Zacatecas. Truly wonderful architecture. I wonder how many other cities there are in Mexico that are similarly beautiful.


----------



## babel84 (Nov 28, 2006)

.very very interesting..i love it

how far is it from mexico city??


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Zacatecas is nice! looks like a spanish city!


----------



## JKent (Jan 12, 2007)

babel84 said:


> .very very interesting..i love it
> 
> how far is it from mexico city??


Approx 7 hrs


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

what a gorgeous part of the world. I can't stop looking at those cathedral towers, they must look great from all over the city.

It looks so clean and civilised.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Metsada said:


> I had never heard of a city called Zacatecas. Truly wonderful architecture. I wonder how many other cities there are in Mexico that are similarly beautiful.


Guanajuato, for one has to be seen to be believed. Other cities include Oaxaca, Morelia, Taxco, Campeche which are UNESCO World Heritage sites, Veracruz is also arrestingly beautiful yet modern. 
Puerto Vallarta, a modern tourist resort is also along the same lines but NOTHING like Cancun - it actually has a little grace and style, and isnt devoted to drunk American students and the worlds nouveau riche. Its fast becoming one of the worlds international 'gayspots' too, attracted by anything too stylish (think Mykonos, Santorini, Sitges, Key West).

So yeh, those cities would be all on my list for Tour Mexicana.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> Guanajuato, for one has to be seen to be believed. Other cities include Oaxaca, Morelia, Taxco, Campeche which are UNESCO World Heritage sites, Veracruz is also arrestingly beautiful yet modern.
> Puerto Vallarta, a modern tourist resort is also along the same lines but NOTHING like Cancun - it actually has a little grace and style, and isnt devoted to drunk American students and the worlds nouveau riche. Its fast becoming one of the worlds international 'gayspots' too, attracted by anything too stylish (think Mykonos, Santorini, Sitges, Key West).
> 
> So yeh, those cities would be all on my list for Tour Mexicana.


Thanks much for the info, I'd gladly join your Tour Mexicana.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Metsada said:


> I had never heard of a city called Zacatecas. Truly wonderful architecture. I wonder how many other cities there are in Mexico that are similarly beautiful.


Apart from the cities the spliff fairy mention there are Queretaro, San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato, Guadalajara, Merida and of course Mexico City's historical core.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ Yeah! Don't even think of skipping San Miguel de Allende on your trip...




























Plus... a lovely pic of Zacatecas on winter...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys! thnk you for leaving your coments ... more photographs of Zacatecas

​


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Good Lord.. beautiful! Are you sure those pics aren't Rome, lol.


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

Metsada said:


> Good Lord.. beautiful! Are you sure those pics aren't Rome, lol.



No, is Zacatecas city, in Mexico... the pink city.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wwooww beautiful!!! i love zacatecas


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

more pics, is very beautiful


----------



## babel84 (Nov 28, 2006)

..7 hours!!...wow is kinda far, but worth it..thanks


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> Guanajuato, for one has to be seen to be believed. Other cities include Oaxaca, Morelia, Taxco, Campeche which are UNESCO World Heritage sites, Veracruz is also arrestingly beautiful yet modern.
> Puerto Vallarta, a modern tourist resort is also along the same lines but NOTHING like Cancun - it actually has a little grace and style, and isnt devoted to drunk American students and the worlds nouveau riche. Its fast becoming one of the worlds international 'gayspots' too, attracted by anything too stylish (think Mykonos, Santorini, Sitges, Key West).
> 
> So yeh, those cities would be all on my list for Tour Mexicana.


AND...
GUADALAJARA
PUEBLA
MEXICO CITY
MERIDA
LEON
IRAPUATO
CELAYA
SAN LUIS POTOSI
SAN MIGUEL DE ALLENDE
SAN CRISTOBAL DE LAS CASAS

THE MAGIC TOWNS, TOO.


----------



## luiscr (Jan 7, 2007)

soy chileno ya la conozco y es preciosa vale la pena conocerla


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cheers guys, thank you for leaving your comments


----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

really beatiful. and nice pics


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

takiro said:


> No, is Zacatecas city, in Mexico... the pink city.:lol: :lol:


Why is it called the Pink City (Ciudad Rosada)? Really nice place too! I love cities that use different colours in their structures. :cheers:


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Beautiful city indeed! thank for your pics


----------



## Leonés (Aug 26, 2007)

Tengo la fortuna de haber conocido *Zacatecas* hace 3 meses...

En verdad me dejó impactado...

Es una de las ciudades más bonitas de *México*

El Centro Histórico es impresionante, ademas es impecable...

Super super bonito... Chingonsisimo. 

Me encantó, tiene una magia especial 

Si pueden visitar Zacatecas, se los recomiendo.

Ademas de eso su gente es super linda, su comida y sus calles... todoo!!!

Marte, Excelentes fotos como siempre

Saludos


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Muy bonita ciudad, he ido unas 3 veces sólo que el clima no es tan agradable.


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

Mexico is one of the most amazing countries in the world - a must see for any tourist.

Beautiful pics too. Makes me want to visit.


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

TheCreass said:


> Mexico is one of the most amazing countries in the world - a must see for any tourist.
> 
> Beautiful pics too. Makes me want to visit.


Of course!!:cheers:


----------



## juaniyo (Mar 5, 2007)

Never been there, but now I have to go there someday..........looks beautyful, peaceful y muy colonial............que hermosa se ve la ciudad. Saludos Marte y thanx por las fotos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous! Fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Lovely place.


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Animo said:


> Why is it called the Pink City (Ciudad Rosada)? Really nice place too! I love cities that use different colours in their structures. :cheers:


Because several downtone builds were done with pink cantera (I don't know the name on english) that is very common in the area


----------



## aldo_riot (Jun 16, 2008)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> Muy bonita ciudad, he ido unas 3 veces sólo que el clima no es tan agradable.


i think that the weather is good o sera por qe vivo aqi jojo..!!


----------



## aldo_riot (Jun 16, 2008)

oh mi city is beautiful..!!


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

The place looks great. How many people reside there?


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*Teleferico*

Can we see some pictures of the teleferico of Zacatecas ,please


----------



## elgoyo (Jun 29, 2006)

aldooooooo said:


> i think that the weather is good o sera por qe vivo aqi jojo..!!


the weather is good if you compare it to europe or northern USA, but it is bad if you compare it to central and southern Mexico or California


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*Zacatecas City*



Phriggin' Ogre said:


> The place looks great. How many people reside there?



Zacatecas is a city in Mexico, the capital of the state of Zacatecas. It was founded 1548, two years after the nearby discovery of silver, and became an officially-recognized city in 1584. Its population as of the 2005 census was 122,889. Zacatecas is also the municipal seat of the municipality of Zacatecas which surrounds the city. The municipality had a population of 132,035 and an area of 444 km² (171.4 sq mi). The city is the largest in the state, slightly larger than Fresnillo (pop. 110,892), but the municipality of Fresnillo (pop. 196,538) is larger than the municipality of Zacatecas because it includes a much larger land area with more population in its outlying communities


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

^^ Ah, thanks. I always figured that the city was bigger...


----------



## aldo_riot (Jun 16, 2008)

elgoyo said:


> the weather is good if you compare it to europe or northern USA, but it is bad if you compare it to central and southern Mexico or California


well.... i like our weather not too hot in summer but i think that nothing compares to southern california


----------



## aldo_riot (Jun 16, 2008)

Aztec Eagle said:


> Zacatecas is a city in Mexico, the capital of the state of Zacatecas. It was founded 1548, two years after the nearby discovery of silver, and became an officially-recognized city in 1584. Its population as of the 2005 census was 122,889. Zacatecas is also the municipal seat of the municipality of Zacatecas which surrounds the city. The municipality had a population of 132,035 and an area of 444 km² (171.4 sq mi). The city is the largest in the state, slightly larger than Fresnillo (pop. 110,892), but the municipality of Fresnillo (pop. 196,538) is larger than the municipality of Zacatecas because it includes a much larger land area with more population in its outlying communities


the pop. of our city is aproximately with metropolitan area that includes guadalupe, vetagrande, panuco, morelos, calera, trancoso and other nearby places is 300,000 people


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice old thread, but if new pics get added, don't forget to credit who the photographer is.


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

zacatecas is beatiful....i was in san luis potosi (2 hours from zacatecas)...and i preferred to meet a girl one day...to go to zacatecas with my dad to pass all the day.

que pendejo soy

en pocas palabras me quede platicando con una vieja, en vez de irme co nmi apa a pasar el dia alla...pero weno ni pedo


----------



## TOBON 1211 (Jun 25, 2008)

very beautiful city! :bow: :applause:


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Beautiful city...Hermosa ciudad.Ojalá pueda visitarla algún día.


----------



## J_Al_es (May 21, 2008)

Hola Marte!...Kual es la poblacion total de Zakatekas??...Se mira muy bonita la ciudad!! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome place... more please


----------



## delirious&zen (Mar 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome place... more please



:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow Marte que buenas fotos.
Me encanta Zacatecas y yo estoy bien cerca lero lero. :banana:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

i think i havent post in this thread before but anyway, ive lived in Zacatecas for many years, and when i see those pics it makes me feel so good and so sad at the same time beacuse im not there anymore.

thanks to Marte for the Photos.

it was so beautiful been living in Zacatecas, i hope to be there soon.

cheers.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

J_Al_es said:


> Hola Marte!...Kual es la poblacion total de Zakatekas??...Se mira muy bonita la ciudad!! kay:


the total state population is 1 400 000 approx.
the total city population is 260 000 people approx.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Big city... ^^


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Quite small to be a Mexican city hehe.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see some photos of Zacatecas city


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Folks, kindly remember. If you set up a profile simply to come into these threads and troll, you will be banned. So please, save us all time and energy and do not do that. Thank you.*


----------



## aleksandro (Jun 23, 2009)

Se ve que Zacatecas es bello. Me llama la atención que no sólo tenga la típica arquitectura colonial del barroco, churrigueresco o neoclásico, sino además un gótico, aunque breve, bien logrado.

Me quedó, sin embargo, una duda sobre la ciudad y sobre el estado en general: ¿cómo está en cuanto a eso que nombran *bellezas naturales*? Lo que sucede es que la gente de más hacia el centro de país como que estamos muy acostumbrados a lagos, montañas, ríos en menor medida, y bueno, a una fuerte expresión de la naturaleza de manera conjunta a la arquitectura. Me pregunto cómo es en Zacatecas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

looks so interesting !


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Indeed looks interesting..............I cant get how the h%$# I havent been in Zacatecas yet.............maybe in the next Cervantino Festival in Guanajuato I would made a stop in Zacatecas.... :cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Some banners of Zacatecas (flickr)


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

isakres said:


> Some banners of Zacatecas


*oraleee me gustaron mi buen isakres, saludos!!!

les dejo un video del google earth*

http://suenamexico.com/2010/07/xv-festival-zacatecas-del-folclor-internacional-2010/comment-page-1/​


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

This reminds me of the Switzerland Alps but in Short Version jeje, As Beautiful As Always Zacatecas Looks Great.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Amazing snowed city in......Mexico. Beautiful shots.


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

*ALEMANIA










COSTA RICA










DF MEXICO










EEUU










NUEVO LEON










POLONIA










ESLOVAQUIA










NOCHISTLAN ZACATECAS










YUCATAN










ECUADOR










ARGENTINA










MAÑANA LES DEJO LAS FOTOS QUE FALTAN POR COMPLETAR LA ASISTENCIA DE ESTE AÑO

SALUDOS!!!​*


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Love to see more pics of that International Folklore festival..... Wow!!! you work fast. I was just posting this message when those last pics appeared. Thanks.


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

DeNeza401 said:


> Love to see more pics of that International Folklore festival..... Wow!!! you work fast. I was just posting this message when those last pics appeared. Thanks.












*COLOMBIA










CANADÀ










GUERRERO










CAÑITAS ZACATECAS










HIDALGO










FRANCIA










CHIHUAHUA










PANAMÀ










TAMAULIPAS










VERACRUZ










TAHITÌ










HIDALGO










TABASCO










VENEZUELA










PERÙ










QUERETARO








*​


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

que celebraron o que onda :?


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

Rey_Arturo said:


> que celebraron o que onda :?


Anualmente desde hace 15 años se celebra el *festival Zacatecas del folclor internacional*, el màs reconocido de America, han participado cerca de 78 paises y todos los estados de la repùblica, en las pàginas anteriores hay un link para que cheques la info va?

Saludos!!!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Great!!! Thanks for the info. Nice pixs.


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

*En una abarrotada Plaza Bicenternario, con la emociòn a flor de piel y con la espera de un pròximo encuentro, la Gobernadora Amalia García Medina clausuró el domingo el Festival Zacatecas del Folclor Internacional 2010 que por 15 años ininterrumpidos se ha llevado a cabo en esta ciudad del centro norte del paìs. 










En su mensaje hizo un reconocimiento a todas las delegaciones que participaron en la XV edición de este Festival que "mediante la música y el baile hermana a los países del mundo".


























DESFILE

En punto de la seis de la tarde de ayer domingo, volvió a explotar, a lo largo de las principales calles de la capital zacatecana, el color la alegría y el entusiasmo de todos los zacatecanos que presenciaron el desfile multicultural de danzas y ritmos de clausura del XV Festival Zacatecas Internacional del Folclor. 


























































A lo largo de las principales avenidas del centro capital zacatecano, la ciudadanía en general se aposto en las banquetas para volver a disfrutar del espectáculo más colorido y alegre del año escenificado por la presencia de más de 120 grupos dancísticos, musicales y rítmicos de diversas partes del mundo y de la República mexicana.

La clausura estuvo llena de emotividad y entusiasmo, encabezado por la misma Gobernadora del Estado, quien participó de algunos bailes, invitada por los grupos de Venezuela y Tamaulipas, entre otros, que con agrado, la mandataria zacatecana correspondió a las peticiones de los invitados.










Durante el desfile se realizó la entrega de algunas aportaciones económicas reunidas durante este evento, para beneficio de los ancianos del Asilo la Divina Providencia. La entrega y reconocimiento a la labor a favor de los ancianos, lo hizo la gobernadora del Estado, Amalia García Medina, en manos de la directora de esa institución, Manuela Rodríguez.*

*ASI PUES SE VAN DOS FIESTAS MÀS DEL AÑO EN ZACATECAS

LA ESPAÑOLA "HAY FESTIVAL"*










*Y EL "FESTIVAL ZACATECAS DEL FOLCLOR INTERNACIONAL"*...









*PARA DAR INICIO A OTRAS DOS FESTIVIDADES DEL ESTADO

LA "FENAPLA" Y LA "FENAZA"*









​


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

ZACATECAS

PROMO





DISCO BAJO TIERRA EN LA MINA DEL EDÈN "EL MALACATE"





MUSEO FRANCISCO GOITIA CON REBECA DE ALBA





HOTEL MESON DE JOBITO





*Los proyectos en video y que ya son una realidad en Ciudad Argentum*

CIUDAD ARGENTUM





PALACIO DE CONVENCIONES





CIUDAD GOBIERNO














*otros renders de CIUDAD ARGENTUM  en Zac*

*TEATRO AL AIRE LIBRE EN LA CIMA DE CD GOBIERNO*









*FUENTES DE PLAZA ALTA VISTA Y CD GOBIERNO*


----------



## Benjaz (May 9, 2010)

mekanek said:


> ZACATECAS
> 
> PROMO
> 
> ...


*BELLIZIMO VIDEO*:banana:


----------



## isaacLinkinPark (Aug 15, 2010)

mekanek o mandrakke de donde sakas tanta info


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice!! Good for Zacatecas. Keep posting.


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful Spanish colonial architecture!


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

GIM said:


> Beautiful Spanish colonial architecture!


Thanks GIM!

*ZACATECAS MÈXICO*


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

A cultural oasis amidst the wheat tortillas and the assembly plants.


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> @mekanek: In the previous post of yours (not the one with the videos) if i understood well, the post talking about a stadium (project) or something?


Yes my estimated christos, the project is on a residential zone satelite to the capital of the state Zacatecas, with hotels, parks, houses, shops, centres of conventions, stadiums, sportive spaces and some projects of services, hospitals and governmental, everything in group to beside the city


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

Algo que se me pasó comentarles...

*Zacatecas Has 12 places, in addition to his centre, in the list of heritages of the world announced by the UNESCO

12 sitios zacatecanos quedaron inscritos en la lista del Patrimonio Mundial por la UNESCO y se unen así al centro historico del estado.










Los que recibieron esta distinción son:*

*◦El Santuario de Plateros en Fresnillo
◦La Cueva de Ávalos en Ojocaliente
◦El templo de San Nicolás Tolentino
◦El Centro Histórico de Pinos
◦El templo de Nuestra Señora de los Ángeles, en Noria de Ángeles
◦El templo de Nuestra Señora de los Dolores, en Villa González Ortega
◦El excolegio de Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe, en Guadalupe
◦El templo de Noria de San Pantaleón
◦Sierra de Órganos en Sombrerete
◦Conjunto Histórico de Chalchihuites
◦El Camino Real de Palmillas en Ojocaliente
◦El Camino Real de Tierra Adentro*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mekanek said:


> Yes my estimated christos, the project is on a residential zone satelite to the capital of the state Zacatecas, with hotels, parks, houses, shops, centres of conventions, stadiums, sportive spaces and some projects of services, hospitals and governmental, everything in group to beside the city


From this info you gave me the all area would be great in few years...  thanks


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

ZACATECAS























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Credits for mekanek, mandrakke, live méxico, el sol de Zacatecas, sitios.com, foristas de flickr, photobucket, imageshak, reyarturo, nelsoncast, mmm y... If I omit some credits, please let me know and if you wants it, i remove the photo, gracias! thanks!!!​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't post the photos you can't find the source! I WILL delete them for you if you cant provide any credits by tomorrow!


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Don't post the photos you can't find the source! I WILL delete them for you if you cant provide any credits by tomorrow!


OK, i get it, and thx...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^
FAILURE TO CREDIT PHOTOS IN THIS SECTION by Taller Better ... ¬¬


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

REGARDLESS the sources of those pixs, They are amazing. Keep posting thanks.


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

les dejo uno de los muchos hoteles de Zacatecas considerado único en el mundo por su naturaleza kay:























































































































créditos a los fotografos ​


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

*TEMPLO GÓTICO DE FÁTIMA EN ZACATECAS MÉXICO*

El templo o parroquia de Fátima es uno de los más bellos ejemplos de la arquitectura de la Ciudad de Zacatecas.

*Su construcción la inició*, con patrocinio de algunos creyentes, el padre *Manuel de la Hoz*. *La primer piedra fue colocada el 22 de octubre de 1950* por el Obispo Antonio M. Aguilar. El proyecto inicial estuvo a cargo del Arquitecto Dámaso Muletón, famoso por haber construido la segunda torre de la Catedral de Zacatecas. 




























*El Templo de Fátima ostenta un estilo gótico*, está labrada y construida en su totalidad por *cantera rosa-naranja zacatecana*, que complementa y enriquece el fino y minucioso arte de los artistas canteros Zacatecanos. 



















Cuenta con hermosos y coloridos vitrales representando escenas y pasajes religiosos. En su entrada principal y en sus muros laterales se aprecian arcos ojivales y rampantes, en una de sus plazas laterales se encuentra una fuente totalmente construida en cantera y coronada con un querubín de proporciones certeras y logrado en profundo detalle con éste mismo material.



















El amplio templo consta de una sola nave con dos cruceros, una cúpula y dos capillas adosadas dedicadas a la Virgen de Guadalupe y al Sagrado Corazón de Jesús, su retablo es sencillo pero bien logrado. El edificio es coronado por una esbelta torre central, enmarcada por dos torreones y algunos pináculos, dentro de los nichos con los que cuenta, se aprecian esculturas de imágenes religiosas, algunas en marnol.










*Por su esplendor y detalle artístico, es un lugar placenteramente obligado para todo el que visita la ciudad, por el día, la luz del sol traslúce sus vitrales, dandoles un toque de apreciación perfecta, al caer la noche, la iluminación nocturna es también un manjar para la vista en el templo, ya que, el juego de colores tras los vitrales distribuidos por todo él, se aprecian con suma fácilidad desde el interior y aún más por fuera, y como toque final, la cantera naranja-rosa, se tiñe de amarillo al hacer contacto con la acertada iluminación externa.*












Espero sea del agrado de ustedes 











CRÉDITOS A LOS FOTOGRAFOS - MEKANEK, FLICKR, PANORAMIO, HOJADEMAPLE, PEDROZAC, GOOGLE Y OTRAS DE LA RED...

GRACIAS!!!​


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

just

wwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mark5 (Nov 13, 2010)

*y te falto un lugar*



mekanek said:


> Algo que se me pasó comentarles...
> 
> *Zacatecas Has 12 places, in addition to his centre, in the list of heritages of the world announced by the UNESCO
> 
> ...


te falto en centro historico de sombrerete, zacatecas


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

mark5 said:


> te falto en centro historico de sombrerete, zacatecas


de hecho, pero lo busqué y no aparecía, aún así sierra de organos y su centro deben estarlo si


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Hi Mekanek, the page is a bit overloaded, you should try to post just 3 pictures per post, so its gonna be easier to change the page (after 20 posts)..


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

isakres said:


> Hi Mekanek, the page is a bit overloaded, you should try to post just 3 pictures per post, so its gonna be easier to change the page (after 20 posts)..


Ooook i get it!


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

*Aquí verá más fotos de Zacatecas, this link have many pics of Zacatecas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616898​*


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Amazing city. Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful and charming city, thanks for sharing!!! And I love the city's surrounding!!

I'll visit Mexico someday inshallah...


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

Ras Siyan said:


> Beautiful and charming city, thanks for sharing!!! And I love the city's surrounding!!
> 
> I'll visit Mexico someday inshallah...


Thx my friend!


----------

